# New State Website for Local Dive spots!!!!



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.floridapanhandledivetrail.com/
This is a website put together to promote knowledge of our local dive resources.
Many local charters/shops, and yes myself ...contributed to the information and video.
Lets hope it brings some $ into the area:thumbsup:


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice site hopefuly they add some more wrecks on that map


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I just checked out the site. Fantastic. I love the associated videos, and im sure it will continue to grow and get a lot of attention. Kudos to you all!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Kenton said:


> I just checked out the site. Fantastic. I love the associated videos, and im sure it will continue to grow and get a lot of attention. Kudos to you all!


Could not have said it any better!!! FANTASTIC!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice website. Just curious how these particular wrecks were chosen for the shipwreck trail?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> Nice website. Just curious how these particular wrecks were chosen for the shipwreck trail?


They are some of the larger, more intact "shipwrecks". They are also public numbers, well established reefs, and are wrecks that you can visit from a charter boat. Three barges was added because of its "easy accessability by divers of all skill levels".
The idea behind the "passport" is to get divers to visit all the stops on the trail and get their passport stamped by the charter or dive shop. Hopefully this will encourage divers who only think we have the Oriskany - to extend their stay, or return again.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great website..... great job on the video as well.... that diver in the beginning of the 3 barges video looked like an awesome spearo.... saw him once or twice more throughout the clip.... should he expect royalty checks in the mail for each time the video is viewed? ha-ha.....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Scott for posting the link. The website turned out very well. I especially enjoyed the old photos.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

awesome site. those videos are badass.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

lol of course it's down for maintenance when i try to access it!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's pretty cool, I really enjoyed the videos of each site.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

no woryz said:


> Great website..... great job on the video as well.... that diver in the beginning of the 3 barges video looked like an awesome spearo.... saw him once or twice more throughout the clip.... should he expect royalty checks in the mail for each time the video is viewed? ha-ha.....


You're kidding me? Who knew I was in a video!  Great job, Scott. Can't wait to see more sites on there.


----------

